# Problem with mouse eyes



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, I have two mice, Moose and Persephone, who're about 6/7 months old. Last night I noticed Persephones left eye was shut and the fur around it was all dark as if the eye was a bit weepy. She opened it after a while but neither of the mice looked quite right, I don't really know how to describe it I just don't think they look well :S This morning her other eye was shut but she opened it after a while again.

I have read that this can be a sign of respitory infections or something? I have changed the bedding from sawdust to something called Carefresh as I've read that sawdust isn't that good for mice. I will phone the vet on monday if they are showing no signs of improvement. But is there anything I can do in the meantime such as eyebaths or anything?

Many thanks!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes it sould be respiratory or could be allergy....or infection. I use carefresh for all my animals and it does seem to be good...just expensive I know!!

I had an eye problem with my rabbit recently and the vet on the phone said bathe it with cotton wool and warm water. Another said include salt...but think warm water would be best if its likely to be allergy/sore. 

But you know [email protected] have a vet in store...even if you dont go might be worth ringing and getting a proffessional opinion. Also is great if you can find a rodent savy vet.

Good luck and keep me updated!! Xx


----------



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll give the vet a ring on monday, I hope it is something as simple as an allergy! I'm just really worried because both of them are affected and they just don't seem very well at all, it's not just the gunky eyes. They haven't been very active either :nonod:
I hope I'm just being a worrier!


----------



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmmm... everytime I have checked on the mice today their eyes have been open. I think they may look a bit red around the edges but it's really difficult to see, I can't get them to stay still so I can get a good look, silly wriggly little things!!! They seemed more active last night/today though. 

Also, I mensioned that the area around Persephones shut eye was dark so I thought it was being weepy. But, they have both seemingly overnight got very dark grey makings all over them, one has the dark bit under her eye, the other has developed a sort of dark grey cap, so maybe their coats are just changing colour and being odd!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just been trying to do a little research for you...though you have probs found this. Not sure how reliable the site is but it seems to be coming up again and again. Doesnt seem to be serious though just monitor their scratching etc.

SDA virus is highly contagious among rats and very young mice, and respiratory signs occur in conjunction with eye rubbing, squinting, and swelling around the face and neck. The eyes may become so irritated that the animal scratches or gouges at them, and red-brown tears often stain the face. Although most rats and mice recover on their own from this virus, damage to the eyes may be permanent, and the animal must be monitored closely for secondary bacterial infections.

Sendai virus causes severe respiratory illness usually among sick or infant animals, and is especially serious in mice. It is often a complication of pre-existing CMP. Sendai virus and SDA virus are both illnesses that must come from contact with an infected mouse or rat; however, not all infected rodents will show clinical signs. Carriers may appear healthy. Any new introduction to a colony should be purchased from a reputable source and quarantined before coming into contact with the other residents.

Hope this is at least interesting. Seeing as there doesnt seem to be other symptoms it does seem more likely to be allergy esp as both have it. But please let me know how they get on and if you call vet etc. Best of luck!! xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have just had this problem with one of my mice. I boiled a mug full of water and dissolved a teaspoon of salt in it. I left it to cool for a while and then used cotton buds to clean around the eye. Ensure to use a new cotton bud for every clean or wipe. That way you will reduce the chance of spreading it around. Her eye is better now. 

Good Luck


----------



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thankyou for the replys everyone, and I'd not heard of that before niki87! They both seem compleatly better this morning :smile5: I was so worried about them on saturday but they look so much better now!


----------

